# 2008 mitsubishi outlander brakes



## vinniedog (Jul 23, 2010)

I work away so my wife has just had our mitsubishi outlander get its 2 year service, it has 22,000 miles on the clock, we have only had it for 6 months. the vehicle was sourced from another dealer so i did not get to drive it. my wife only drives the vehicle at weekends. the dealer rang up my wife to say it needed new discs and brakes, she said yes because i was away, i find it hard to believe that it needs new discs after only 22000 miles. obviously i dont know its history but it came from a mitsubishi dealer and said one women driver. should the vehicle have been inspected thorougly when it was transferred from one dealer to another.


----------



## Dragonstar982 (Aug 18, 2010)

what was the reason for replacing the discs warped, cracked, glazed couldn't be turned any more. 22,000 depending on the type of driving done one it and location hills flat or mountain terrain is possible. also did the brakes wear down to the point of metal on metal gouging there are a lot of reasons why they need to be replaced a lot of water on them when they are hot. if this is a very short lifetime on pads the calipers may be sticking causing the pads to drag on the rotors. as far as the inspection some dealers only check that the brakes work properly not the condition of the pads and rotors.


----------

